# Slicks and blow ups



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Great. Day yesterday. Keyed on slicks and bait in waste to chest deep mud and grass. Lots of blow ups on tops but only a few connections, switching to plastic was the key to getting them to commit. Ended up with 7 trout to 22in. Not bad for a super windy day. Picks on go pro to come later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Just before the front it's was continued trout and redfish action on top to 23 inches. Some nice reds mixed in. All CPR'd. After this weekends mild front it should be back at it tops and soft plastics. One knocker spooks have been producing the better fish for me.

I'm still using a combination of info from both the TroutSupport.com Limits DVD and the Big Trout DVD finding trout on the edges of structure and reading the sign to hone me in to where they are. There's a lot of other info in the DVD's that I'm using as well. It's really about how effectively and how quickly you use it and make decisions while on the water.

http://www.troutsupport.com


----------

